# New Douglas 7 string(hardtail)



## Adam (Oct 27, 2010)

Grendel 725 Black at RondoMusic.com

The Grendel


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2010)

Goofy name, but not bad.


----------



## Isan (Oct 27, 2010)

if it were 27" i would ihave bought one just now


----------



## Adam (Oct 27, 2010)

I might have to pick one of these up.


----------



## Isan (Oct 27, 2010)

it is a septor std :9 for 159 ! God please let kurt say yes to 27"!


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 27, 2010)

Isan said:


> it is a septor std :9 for 159 ! God please let kurt say yes to 27'!



Damn 27 foot scale? Long neck is long.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 27, 2010)

goofy name but killer price!!!!


----------



## Isan (Oct 27, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Damn 27 foot scale? Long neck is long.


I need TeH TNSHOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Isan said:


> if it were 27" i would ihave bought one just now


----------



## eyebanez333 (Oct 27, 2010)

Isan said:


> if it were 27" i would ihave bought one just now


 
Yep.
That's an amazing price for a new seven string.


----------



## emperor_black (Oct 27, 2010)

Doesn't look as crappy as the reviews of Douglas guitars say they are. 

+1 to 27" scale.


----------



## Isan (Oct 27, 2010)

Douglas aren't bad, The hardware is cheap, but the workmanship is great.


----------



## guitar4tw (Oct 27, 2010)

Seems like a great guitar for the price.


----------



## darren (Oct 27, 2010)

For $150, it's almost a no brainer just to have as a completely guilt-free beater.


----------



## Tree (Oct 27, 2010)

The only thing turning me off is that nasty goldish copper in the pickup routes. Though, anyone buying it will probably change them right away, so I guess it really isn't a problem.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 27, 2010)

Step 1: Remove pickups.

Step 2: Sharpie the fuck out of the metal parts.

Step 3: Put pickups back in.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

I think the name is effing awesome. I might buy one just for fun.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 27, 2010)

I prefer the look of other Douglas one with the bound sharkfinned board and Floyd, but this will probably look and feel less cheap because there's less on it to fuck up and give it away 

I keep thinking about grabbing a cheap seven just to jam on at home (and not upgrade anything on it), maybe this is it. I wonder how it compares against that $199 Dean, which is its only competition AFAIK.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck if i had the extra cash i totally would. So much cheaper than the cheapest RGA7 and without that lame neck binding.

EDIT: AND it comes with Grovers. Damn thats awesome.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow some dumbass totally just posted a thread about this without seeing this one. What a noob. 

I like this guitar. I think Ill buy one. Its very cheap.


----------



## Wierdoom (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone think that an SC-207 would be in the league as this? I might be picking one of these up, depending on whether I'm still interested in a week.


----------



## Rommel (Oct 27, 2010)

This is cool. Does this mean a Douglas 8-string is waiting in the wings?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 27, 2010)

Tree said:


> The only thing turning me off is that nasty goldish copper in the pickup routes. Though, anyone buying it will probably change them right away, so I guess it really isn't a problem.



I think it looks cool, and more like brass than copper.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

A Douglas 8 string. In that price range. That would make Rondo completely own the ERG market for beginners and good gigging guitars.


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 27, 2010)

looks like im putting the floating trem back into my douglas and im gonna snatch one of these up 

i have the sr 370, and i really like that axe. it gets played more than my schecter.

but this woulda easily have been my first choice, i love string thrus...plus i have problems setting up the floyd.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish they had this guitar a few months ago. My Dean is great, but this is something I would seriously want. 

I have a feeling that almost every person on this forum will eventually have one, if Kurt continues producing these. They're cheap enough that they'll probably be great for gigging.


----------



## Rommel (Oct 27, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> A Douglas 8 string. In that price range. That would make Rondo completely own the ERG market for beginners and good gigging guitars.



Plus, Kurt has the Cepheus pickups available in his "Parts/Bodies" section, so upgrading the pups wouldn't be too hard/expensive.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd probably have already ordered one, if it weren't for the all black thing. I'm a grain lover, and it's a shame that the shape of that couldn't be veneered.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 27, 2010)

Dang. A black reverse-headstock TOM string through 7 for $160... 

That makes it the _perfect_ cheap backup for my black reverse-headstock TOM string through DR7. Damn.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 27, 2010)

Are they sold out already?
EDIT: NVM


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 27, 2010)

Holy shit, that is awesome for that price. I want one just because it is soooo fucking cheap. Think of how easy this thing would be to mod!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

If you like solid paint jobs!

EDIT: The price is so right... I wish I did... 

If this could be veneered, I'd likely ditch my 7621 project. Got the neck but... Finding a body (for the right price) is a pain!


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

The Armada said:


> If you like solid paint jobs!


 
I agree. It needs an ebony fretboard, Tone Pros bridge, BKPs, Graph Tech nut, quilt top, CTS electronics, hardshell case, etc. It better be hand made if they want my $160.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 27, 2010)

The Armada said:


> If you like solid paint jobs!
> 
> EDIT: The price is so right... I wish I did...
> 
> If this could be veneered, I'd likely ditch my 7621 project. Got the neck but... Finding a body (for the right price) is a pain!



If you really care about a figured top, isn't it possible to contour a veneer to fit an arch top? How else would they be put on the majority of Les Pauls?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm okay with this.


----------



## kris_jammage (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, decent price that! And not a bad looker either. Seriously considering grabbing one of these, even with shipping to Ireland it would still be super cheap!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> I agree. It needs an ebony fretboard, Tone Pros bridge, BKPs, Graph Tech nut, quilt top, CTS electronics, hardshell case, etc. It better be hand made if they want my $160.



As much as I appreciate your sarcasm, they have an equally affordable ash top guitar on the same page.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 27, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> I agree. It needs an ebony fretboard, Tone Pros bridge, BKPs, Graph Tech nut, quilt top, CTS electronics, hardshell case, etc. It better be hand made if they want my $160.


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 27, 2010)

Good price, but I'm waiting for when Grendel's Mother will be released. Then shit'll get real


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 27, 2010)

The used RG7321 market just crashed...


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 27, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> If you really care about a figured top, isn't it possible to contour a veneer to fit an arch top? How else would they be put on the majority of Les Pauls?



Veneers are paper thin. You won't need to contour anything, it will mold to the top. I mean that is what they do to the Septors and a lot of their other guitars. If you want a real figured top, shave that sucker down and glue a new top on!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> Veneers are paper thin. You won't need to contour anything, it will mold to the top. I mean that is what they do to the Septors and a lot of their other guitars. If you want a real figured top, shave that sucker down and glue a new top on!



Look at the the control routs. Good luck, even with steam, laying a veneer in that without it splitting. Even a vacuum press might be pushing it, depending on the veneer. 

To dragonblade629:
Fitting a veneer on that would be no problem if it weren't for the control routs, here the problem being the dip below the knobs.


----------



## conorreich (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn, I really hope these stay in stock. I'll able to afford one in a few weeks.


----------



## Isan (Oct 27, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> Veneers are paper thin. You won't need to contour anything, it will mold to the top. I mean that is what they do to the Septors and a lot of their other guitars. If you want a real figured top, shave that sucker down and glue a new top on!



it isnt that simple and there is ALOT of room for error on a carved top


----------



## op1e (Oct 27, 2010)

Please be in stock Friday after work. 1st one gets Arctic White and ebonized.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

op1e said:


> Please be in stock Friday after work. 1st one gets Arctic White and ebonized.



Keep us posted!


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Oct 27, 2010)

seriously considering grabbing this but it doesn't seem to be routed for emgs..fucking emg lol i guess ill grab some duncans huh


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Seriously, 27" and Im in.


----------



## cyril v (Oct 27, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> The used RG7321 market just crashed...





Good job Kurt, this is $150 of win right here.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

FUCKING PERFECT! Love it. Not a fan of black finishes but 150? hoooly shit. If Kurt introduces any other colors, I'm sold.. and I don't even really play guitar much anymore since I've been playing bass again (Already swapped my C7 for an Ibanez SR706.. saddening I know ). Perfect guitar for what I'm after


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok this is the basswood, bolt on, brown rosewood fb, non trem, plain black guitar that everyone is hating on Ibanez for. Ok if it had EMGs or those EMG sized Cepheus pickups then it would be even more but still.... 

Like a year ago when we were all into the Ibanez NAMM thread there was a whole lot of hate for this exact type of guitar. SO NOBODY BUY IT ITS MINE!


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 28, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Ok this is the basswood, bolt on, brown rosewood fb, non trem, plain black guitar that everyone is hating on Ibanez for. Ok if it had EMGs or those EMG sized Cepheus pickups then it would be even more but still....
> 
> Like a year ago when we were all into the Ibanez NAMM thread there was a whole lot of hate for this exact type of guitar. SO NOBODY BUY IT ITS MINE!



Difference being, Ibanez charges about twice as much for the same thing without a carved top.


----------



## Isan (Oct 28, 2010)

carved top or cool shapes are something ibanez has a problem with.... KURT NEEDS TO DO A 27" !!


----------



## Metalus (Oct 28, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> A Douglas 8 string. In that price range. That would make Rondo completely own the ERG market for beginners and good gigging guitars.



Agreed


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 28, 2010)

fuck yeah, just ordered one!  only because i need a working 7 until my warmoth is completely done.


----------



## Ewan (Oct 28, 2010)

This looks like the old septor standard which they did about 3 years ago. They were available in solid blue, red(!) and green(!!). They were $400 back then, the pick-ups look like the old septor pro pickups before the septor pro went to cepheus actives. These pick-ups aren't bad at all.

This thing is priced to give-away to your band mate who won't make the conversion to 7 strings. I wonder if they'll make a leftee. My dinosaur leftee band mate won't convert. I need to get him one of these.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Ewan said:


> My dinosaur leftee band mate won't convert.


 
Just kill him. Thats what any good christian would do.


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd consider getting one to convert it to fretless. If only it weren't string through. I'll probably get one eventually anyway.


----------



## Wierdoom (Oct 28, 2010)

I e-mailed Kurt about a 27" scale version, and he replied:



> Not in 2010 - maybe next year
> 
> Kurt


Oh well.


----------



## Isan (Oct 28, 2010)

if you want one in 27" email [email protected] and let him know


----------



## Collapse (Oct 28, 2010)

just ordered 2 lol


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 28, 2010)

DO WANT!

I wish I had some cash to throw around...  I hope these are in stock if I sell my 8-string.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Collapse said:


> just ordered 2 lol


 
Fuck man! Leave some for everyone else! I have to wait until next pay day!






J/K man its all good.


----------



## op1e (Oct 28, 2010)

This was the original price of the SR370. Hopefully when they sell out they don't bring it back at 30-40 $ more. Still a bargain regardless.


----------



## HottKarl (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice! Been waiting for the hardtail version of the Douglas. That was the sticking point for me and well, now it's not. 

This will be in my arsenal soon......maybe right after the holidays (I have 3 kids, man.)


----------



## Collapse (Oct 28, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Fuck man! Leave some for everyone else! I have to wait until next pay day!
> 
> 
> LOL one is for me and one for a friend of mine


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 28, 2010)

I will be picking one of these up!

I am just gonna leave it at my girlfriends place so I always have a guitar there! 

In Australia, 7321 approx 800 bucks (according to shopbot, not sure what they are in store or what you can haggle them to)

one of these, shipped to Australia approx 275 bucks.

Kurt is pure Win. What a guy!


----------



## JamesM (Oct 28, 2010)

A Hipshot style saddled bridge would own.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeah the flat bridge like on the Intrepids would be badass. For 160 bucks im not complaining. A TOM will do.


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 28, 2010)

The Armada said:


> A Hipshot style saddled bridge would own.




Agreed. 27" and gotoh-stlye hardtail and I'd so something desperate and illegal right now.

As is it's an enormously good deal anyways.


----------



## Holy Katana (Oct 28, 2010)

Hmm, a decent mic or this?


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I need another 7 now, like I need a hole in my head (since I bought my Dano Mod 7, only about a month ago)! But, I have $400 or $500 left after paying this latest round of bills, and at $160, this guitar is soooooo tempting!


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 28, 2010)

I know right, where the hell was this about 9 years ago when I bankrupted myself shelling out 600 bucks for a NOS 7620BK (sat wasting away unplayed in my local south Alabama guitar store lol)?


----------



## SYLrules88 (Oct 29, 2010)

my grendel shipped today!  cant wait till it gets here!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 29, 2010)

Shit better not tell Beowulf about this, he'll fuck all of them up with his bare hands.................NAKED!!!


----------



## trb (Oct 29, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> my grendel shipped today!  cant wait till it gets here!



Looking forward to a NGD post with pics and a review!


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 29, 2010)

I second that.


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 31, 2010)

Nevermind. Euric and I will post up when those 2 arrive at his house.


----------



## op1e (Oct 31, 2010)

Noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Out of stock. Figured I'd wait till Sunday to order and be sure I'd be able to eat the next 2 weeks. This sucks.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 31, 2010)

There will be more, don't worry.


----------



## op1e (Oct 31, 2010)

What's the turn around, I wonder?


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, ours are in New Hampshire! Didnt get very far yet lol.


----------



## Sir Euric (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, they went from NH, to MA, then back to NH, I wonder if they made it onto a plane yet, cuz I paid for 3-day express.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 2, 2010)

hawhawhaw mine arrived first. nanny nanny boo boo.

just kidding. my thread is up but will not be 100% pleasing.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 2, 2010)

SO MUCH ZENTRIFUGE

Yeah, if I paid for 3-day express I'd expect 3-day express.


----------



## op1e (Nov 2, 2010)

Standard 3-5 UPS from NH to Ohio should be 3 days, hoping for a Friday delivery. My newegg stuff from Jersey gets here that quick, fingers crossed


----------



## scott678 (Nov 2, 2010)

hopefully this comes out in other colors. Not that colors matter, but I'm sick of owning black guitars.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2010)

scott678 said:


> hopefully this comes out in other colors. Not that colors matter, but I'm sick of owning black guitars.


 
$160.00 Black guitar + $5 can of Krylon = $165.00 Any colour you want guitar.


----------



## scott678 (Nov 2, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> $160.00 Black guitar + $5 can of Krylon = $165.00 Any colour you want guitar.



haha if only it were that easy. I don't have time to sand/prime/dry/gloss or whatever.


----------



## Sir Euric (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm willing to give it a try and change the color of a guitar, especially a cheap ass one, thats why I bought 2 of them, one for possumkiller and one for myself to use as "victims", I already have an RG1527RB to play with so I won't really care what happens to this new addition. Also I wanted to try and ebonize the fretboard while I'm at it.

The UPS tracking thingy says that our guitars are in Louisville, KY now.


----------



## op1e (Nov 3, 2010)

Arrives tomorrow, hot damn I ordered it Monday! Hope I can paint it without removing the neck.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Well ours arrived! We will post up a NGsD thread after some testing.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 4, 2010)

did they at least arrive in one piece?


----------



## Collapse (Nov 4, 2010)

got two of them today (not in cases), one for me and one for a friend both arrived with no damage, I need to do a setup and the frets need to be cleaned and the fret board needs to be cleaned and oiled. not a bad guitar for the money IMO

here are some pics


----------



## JamesM (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 4, 2010)

They definitly need some attention. I needed to shim my neck which isnt a big deal at all. The neck on both of ours wasnt inline with the body center so the bass strings had a lot of space on the fretboard and the high e is very close to the edge. There is polishing compound everywhere. Next time I change strings Ill take it all apart and get all the polishing compound off of it and out of the crevaces. The pickups are a little wobbly so Ill take them out and put shims under those as well. The nut is white plastic that has been painted black. You can see it when you take the strings out of the slots. The frets look great aside from needing a good polishing. The tuners I honestly doubt are Grovers. They dont have the name on them anywhere. The back is flat unlike all the grovers Ive ever seen. They arent very consistent when trying to tune up. The pickups arent spectacular but they work just fine and dont sound bad at all. They do have a lot of noise at high gain. The neck profile feels great. Its round and substantial but not really fat like a Schecter. All in all for $160 Id say its great as long as you know how to set up a guitar.


----------



## JC7 (Nov 4, 2010)

Very beautiful ! Looks like it's gonna be great to play with


----------



## op1e (Nov 4, 2010)

Mine arrived today in one piece. Chick already opened to box so no epic pic story with fancy cutting object. Do have the obligatory cat though...


----------



## scott678 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm really considering buying one of these. I wonder how it stacks up against the other budget 7's (7321, Vendetta 7, low end Schecter, etc).


----------



## Sir Euric (Nov 6, 2010)

I think an RG 7321 will be better than this guitar.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 6, 2010)

Having owned a 7321 I can tell you that its a better guitar. Well out of the box anyway. With some work this one is just as good but you have to work with it.


----------



## Rob_Ec (Nov 8, 2010)

ahh i want one of these!!any one know how i can get one?


----------



## Groff (Nov 8, 2010)

Rob_Ec said:


> ahh i want one of these!!any one know how i can get one?



Click the link in the very first post of this thread...


----------



## Rob_Ec (Nov 8, 2010)

Groff said:


> Click the link in the very first post of this thread...


i know that but there out of stock 
how can i find out when i can get one?i dont wanna get stuck with a stupid rg7321 i just dont like those they feel so cheap!atleast i think soo


----------



## JamesM (Nov 8, 2010)

^Read NGD threads here. If you thing the 7321 feels cheap, so will the Douglas. It, well, is.


----------



## Rob_Ec (Nov 8, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^Read NGD threads here. If you thing the 7321 feels cheap, so will the Douglas. It, well, is.


the thing is my playing is not cheap!i dont think the rg7321 is worth 400 thats way to much for something that plays cheap.it is what u make it im sure with work it will sound way better than a couple 7 strings gotta play it flawless though thats one thing people lack now a days they think buy a $1000 is gunna make them sound good when you gotta sound good before hand lol!whats ngd threads?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 8, 2010)

op1e said:


> *no epic pic story with fancy cutting object.*



Thankfully!


----------



## Rob_Ec (Nov 8, 2010)

Just got a email from kurt he said the black ones are sold out for the rest of the year
=/


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 8, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Having owned a 7321 I can tell you that its a better guitar. Well out of the box anyway. With some work this one is just as good but you have to work with it.


 
I am officially retracting this statement.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 8, 2010)

Details, please.


----------



## op1e (Nov 8, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> I am officially retracting this statement.



Ya, you were right about the neck joint, didn't even know. I tightened the bejesus out of it and I think that problem is solved. Right now I'm at a crossroads. Gut my m207 for its pickups and tuners and leave it sit for the inevitable refinish in a month, or send this back. The pickups I coulda dealt with, I expect that. But the tuners on top of all that, well, umm....


----------



## Sir Euric (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, the tuners are hard to turn and some of them have a gear grinding sound to them also. This is pretty much a "disposable" guitar.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah to be honest I had a $99 pink First Act guitar I bought at WalMart that was more stable and had a proper pickup without all the noise.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Nov 8, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Thankfully!


 


possumkiller said:


> Yeah to be honest I had a $99 pink First Act guitar I bought at WalMart that was more stable and had a proper pickup without all the noise.


----------



## Sir Euric (Nov 8, 2010)

possumkiller said:


> Yeah to be honest I had a $99 pink First Act guitar I bought at WalMart that was more stable and had a proper pickup without all the noise.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 8, 2010)

Sir Euric said:


>


 
For real dude you saw it and played it when I was in Colorado so you know. I put an 81 in it and it was a freakin beast. Actually played quite well.


----------



## scott678 (Nov 8, 2010)

I might just stick with my vendetta for now, unless an RG7321 comes up for cheap. It's a shame that this guitar isn't as good as it sounds. It would have been a great bargain if it was of some quality.


----------



## maxoom (Nov 8, 2010)

This thread was hilarious.I too thought the guitar would be cool if it was made well and had decent parts but that certainly was not the case.Decent looks for cheap price and everyone crapped pants for one...and it turned out to be a turd.......lol
I have no doubt in my mind that the newest version Rg7321 is a much better guitar.
Twice the price but so worth it.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 8, 2010)

id like to point out that when i got mine, the fretboard/frets were more dirty than any of my guitars have ever been. even more than my washburn seven string that got its very first fretboard cleaning and fret polishing last year, and ive had that guitar for nearly 10 years! makes me wonder if these were intentionally left out in the rain. and for the nuts, i bet they blind folded some kids, gave them sharp objects, and told them to start swinging.


----------



## Sir Euric (Nov 9, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> id like to point out that when i got mine, the fretboard/frets were more dirty than any of my guitars have ever been. even more than my washburn seven string that got its very first fretboard cleaning and fret polishing last year, and ive had that guitar for nearly 10 years! makes me wonder if these were intentionally left out in the rain. and for the nuts, i bet they blind folded some kids, gave them sharp objects, and told them to start swinging.


----------

